# Gkrellm doesn't show video card temp



## Leveret (Aug 2, 2019)

How could I get gkrellm to show the temps for my graphics card? It shows only cpu temps. I have a Radeon video card. I'm running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p8 amd64. amdtemp_load="YES" is in loader.conf.


----------

